# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द हिन्दी उपन्यास >  काली घटा (गुलशन नंदा द्वारा रचित)

## asr335704

इस सूत्र में प्रस्तुत है प्रसिद्ध लेखक *गुलशन नंदा* द्वारा लिखित उपन्यास


*"काली घटा"*


!! इसका श्रेय इंटरनेट पर ये उपन्यास अपलोड करने वाले वास्तविक महोदय को जाता है !!

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

------------

----------


## asr335704

---------

----------


## asr335704

---------

----------


## asr335704

---------

----------


## asr335704

---------

----------


## asr335704

--------------

----------


## asr335704

----------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

---------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

---------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

**** समाप्त ****

----------


## anita

अच्छा उपन्यास है 

भावनाओँ  से परिपूर्ण 

धन्यवाद

----------


## asr335704

> अच्छा उपन्यास है 
> 
> भावनाओँ  से परिपूर्ण 
> 
> धन्यवाद


जी, आपका आभार |

----------

